# carrots anyone?



## 19706 (Jul 27, 2006)

am I the only one whose food of choice when not feeling well, and when anything else but maybe plain bread would trigger an attack, or in the few days after it, is carrots?I like carrots, but in those D days I crave carrots. I remember (well not really, they told me so) that as a baby my mom gave me carrots for diarrhea, so maybe there's a link?


----------



## 17661 (Mar 18, 2007)

My IBS symptoms swing randomly from diarrhoea to constipation, but constipation has always been a bit more prevalent. I have also found that carrots help, banana's and unsweetened apple sauce seems to help quite a bit as well.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> My IBS symptoms swing randomly from diarrhoea to constipation, but constipation has always been a bit more prevalent. I have also found that carrots help, banana's and unsweetened apple sauce seems to help quite a bit as well.


I have also found that bananas work well for me when experiencing D. Raw carrots help when I am C. Interesting how everyone's system works differently.


----------

